# unix finally



## rbrick49 (Sep 1, 2020)

well after starting with linux in 1995  a couple of days ago at 71 years of age decided to try a unix operating system,freebsd and kdeplasma has come together nicelly on my asus laptop with many thanks to all the nice people that have helped me thanks ever so much,much apreciated thank you


----------

